# HGH solely for skin



## keepyourmass (Jan 5, 2019)

Hey there,

I have recently retired from bodybuilding and for some reason my skin is getting worse.
I *read about HGH* and its benefits for skin care.
Anyone experience in taking low doses just for its subtle antiaging effects?
total noob in this area, would love some wisdom


----------



## Jin (Jan 5, 2019)

keepyourmass said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I have recently retired from bodybuilding and for some reason my skin is getting worse.
> I *read about HGH* and its benefits for skin care.
> ...



Did you compete drug free?


----------

